# Parma FCR tuning tips wanted.



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Like anything else, there are often tuning tips to use on certain equipment. So, I figure there has to be some good tips to get my Parma FCR car to run better. So, other than the usual stuff like lowering it to the minimum, breaking in the gear set, what else is there?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Stick on lead weight lots of it


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Pro Slot, PS-900 Goldust Pro motor brushes.

__________________


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

There is a nice write up on SlotBlog.net and Old Weird Herald with detailing instructions for the FCR cars. My son and I started running them recently and have truly enjoyed them. Still learning though! I have a blog on my site regarding our experiences.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Keep all your weight as low as possible by tire size and bushing position .

Solder bushings in and be certain to allow axle to drop thru bushings after soldering.

Set up your front wheels to run independently.


Before adding any weight , experiment with tires and wheels . Are you running on an oval or roadcourse . A lot depends on the track . You can get these sleds flying if you work on it .

Let me know , Oval or road course .

Gonzo


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

27 tooth Parma King Crown gear.
9 tooth steel pinion instead of the chrome plated brass one. 
.
.020 steel axle spacers running against the oilite speed rings.
(Slick 7 P/N S7-39)

Parma Fat Small Hub Tuna 1/8" axle 790" dia. rear tires.

__________________


----------

